# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 💲💲CHEAPEST PRICES💲💲 FFXIV For All CRYSTAL💎Datacenter Servers ‼️

## jamesmock3

WE SELL GIL AT LOWEST PRICES! c: c: c:


Selling Final Fantasy XIV Gils On All CRYSTAL Datacenter Servers ‼️
Balmung, Brynhildr, Coeurl, Diabolos, Goblin, Gilgamesh, Malboro, Mateus, Zalera

-----------------------------------------------------------------

★ Face 2 Face or Mail ★ Cheap ✔✔✔

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Contact Us on Discord for Fastest Service / We Are OPEN 24/7 
Please Don't PM on Forums as We Rarely Check Forum Messages!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

CHEAPEST, FASTEST, SAFEST GIL. ✔
SAFE & SECURE TRANSACTIONS. ✔
FAST DELIVERY TIMES FROM 10 MINS TO 6 HOURS. ✔
GUARANTEED: WE CAN FULLY REFUND AT ANY TIME BEFORE DELIVERY IF NEEDED. ✔

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Discord Tag: JAMESHAZE#8004
Skype: live:jamesmock3

----------


## jamesmock3

o/ online now !  :Smile:

----------


## jamesmock3

o/ online now!  :Smile:

----------


## jamesmock3

o/ online now!  :Smile:

----------


## jamesmock3

o/ online now!  :Smile:

----------


## jamesmock3

o/ online now!  :Smile:  SAFE! FAST!

----------


## jamesmock3

ONLINE!  :Smile:  o///

----------

